# Gadgets for home brewing



## Yvvy (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi there! I'm a newbie on this forum.

I'd like to get some new gadgets for home brewing and have a few questions....here we go! Thanks in advance 

1. I make coffee using a moka pot during weekdays and use the d'Longhi grinder KG89 for the beans (2 dots from the fine grind end). The pour over is disappointing - I'm not sure if it's my technique or the grind size. What is your take on that? (These 2 methods, as well as French press, are the extent of my knowledge in coffee brewing).

2. I have a tight budget therefore am considering getting a second hand Gaggia Baby Class (more questions on this later if bought). What are the pitfalls that I should look out for? And what is the cost for a second hand one? Or are there other recommendations?

3. I don't particularly want to buy another grinder, what can I change in order to keep using the D'Longhi one? Or is that beyond help?

4. The aeropress seems to be stuck and wouldn't push down dry or wet. How can I overcome this issue?

Thank you! Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Aeropress is about all I can comment on. You've taken it apart, washed and dried it all. It won't push down????? Strange. There's nothing to stop it really. Most common problem is pushing in too easily and not making a seal. Any pictures???


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yvvy said:


> 1. I make coffee using a moka pot during weekdays and use the d'Longhi grinder KG89 for the beans (2 dots from the fine grind end). The pour over is disappointing - I'm not sure if it's my technique or the grind size. What is your take on that? (These 2 methods, as well as French press, are the extent of my knowledge in coffee brewing).


 I use more like 12 or 13 (2-3 dots from coarsest) when making pour over with the KG79. Which brewer & brew size are you using?

If the French press is single walled glass, keep to similar grind as you do for moka pot & steep as long as you can, before temp drops too far (20min minimum for 300g, 40min for 800g brews).


----------



## Yvvy (Feb 14, 2021)

Wha burst the ba said:


> Aeropress is about all I can comment on. You've taken it apart, washed and dried it all. It won't push down????? Strange. There's nothing to stop it really. Most common problem is pushing in too easily and not making a seal. Any pictures???


 Hi there, it's now working fine. I washed it a couple of times and voila!


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

The rubber part of the Aeropress can become sticky over time, it must be a chemical separating from the material.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The Aeropress is all food grade materials so it would not be separating. I believe that it is as the OP found, the rubber cap on the plunger was not as clean as it should be and had a buildup of coffee residues. I would recommend anything that touches coffee is cleaned in Pulycaf or similar weekly.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dallah said:


> The Aeropress is all food grade materials so it would not be separating. I believe that it is as the OP found, the rubber cap on the plunger was not as clean as it should be and had a buildup of coffee residues. I would recommend anything that touches coffee is cleaned in Pulycaf or similar weekly.


 There was an issue, acknowledged by Alan Adler, that some materials used for the plunger would exude a sticky residue, not related to coffee oils. In the US he replaced these free of charge for anyone affected. Materials are upgraded from time to time & things like this can occur.

I had some off brand i-pod type things a few years ago, they were coated in a black rubberised finish, they all succumbed to a sticky residue and never came into contact with coffee.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Dallah said:


> The Aeropress is all food grade materials so it would not be separating. I believe that it is as the OP found, the rubber cap on the plunger was not as clean as it should be and had a buildup of coffee residues. I would recommend anything that touches coffee is cleaned in Pulycaf or similar weekly.


 Should not separate, but it does on mine.


----------

